# Service engine light



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

If you clear a code ''service engine light'' to where it's not in the memory anymore will a vehicle pass emissions?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Only if the cat, exhaust, and muffler are intact and doing their job. If the car is spewing black smoke, for instance, it doesn't matter if the light is on or off, it ain't gonna pass.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Unless the light is indicating another problem, like a knock sensor problem, no. You just turned the light off (those OBDs make pretty expensive light switches!)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

to manually reset the code you can disconnect the negative battery terminal for about 10 minutes and it will reset the codes but if there is a real problem the code will throw the code back on almost instantly others will take time either way the vehicle will automatically reset itself every 300 miles so if its even a slight reason to throw a code it will still come on after 300 miles


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

WHutchings said:


> If you clear a code ''service engine light'' to where it's not in the memory anymore will a vehicle pass emissions?


NO

when the inspection station plugs in the OBD monitor the system will say OBD system incomplete or all tests not run. which they would not pass the car. The car will need to be driven through a complete drive cycle to run all the monitors and no continues monitors.


----------

